# Suche LvL Partner



## Exodus Gildenchef (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne wieder WoW anfangen und zusammen auf Blackmoore (Horde) einen Char zusammen hochlvln. Zu mir, ich bin 26, Student und habe momentan etwas Zeit


----------

